# TRU Line-8 ...



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Yup, the same, or essentially the same as the very popular SSLD6/SSLD6i line driver/conditioner from the guys at TRU.

Except with a slight change .. EIGHT CHANNELS NOW ! No more dual SSLD6i for me.

Not much to review here though, it is very similar to the original product aside from the obvious addition of two more channels.

However for convenience RJ45 jacks were added as an option along with a channel 7/8 summing capability for using a unity gain pot. 

Sizing is a minimal difference, but the pics can show that ..

TRU Line-8 pictures by 6spdcoupe - Photobucket


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

So you HAVE to use RJ45 jacks with this? Or does it come with RJ45 to RCA adapters? Reason I ask is because there are only 8 single RCAs on it, whether they're inputs or outputs I don't know but there's not both.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

TREETOP said:


> So you HAVE to use RJ45 jacks with this? Or does it come with RJ45 to RCA adapters? Reason I ask is because there are only 8 single RCAs on it, whether they're inputs or outputs I don't know but there's not both.


Yes. IF you order it that way. You can either have a pair of RJ45 jacks or 8 RCA outputs. Price is no different.

They're shown here with the RJ45s since that is what I am currently using. Otherwise either way is available.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, and it is upgrade friendly also. Just in case a person don't like B2134, he/she can just take it out and plug in another.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

If the inputs weren't common ground, I'd be all over that. I need something that can accept a balanced diff input.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

kyheng said:


> Wow, and it is upgrade friendly also. Just in case a person don't like B2134, he/she can just take it out and plug in another.


I doubt the production line drivers will have sockets.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, is no harm to hope it has.


----------



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

Apologies for the thread necro, but this is the only thread I can find talking about the features, rather than selling one.

Don (or anyone),
What is the difference (features and price) between the 3 versions?
i.e. Line-8, Line-8i and Line-8is
Tru's website links are broken. =(
http://www.trutechnology.com/products/line_driver/index.html
and
http://www.trutechnology.com/products/line_driver/linedriver003.html
= 404


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Here ya go sir !


----------

